# Gleichstrommotor Regler



## maximb (6 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

für meine Abschlussarbeit muss ich als ersten Schritt einen DC-Motor zum Laufen bringen. Dieser Motor kommt aus einem Laufband und der Name ist GMD95-06-1B. Ich bin normalerweise bei Schrittmotoren zu Haus, weswegen ich mich zuerst ins Thema reinlesen muss. Nach dem ich gegoogelt habe, hatte ich die Daten, die auf dem Typenschild stehen: http://i.ebayimg.com/t/REEBOK-TREADMILL-MOTOR-FITS-MODELS-T3-2-T4-2-T5-2-NEW-2-0HP-CON-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$T2eC16RHJIkE9qU3kW0gBQ3DITYZ2Q~~60_58.JPG

Also DC-Motor, 2.0 HP (1,49 kW) Nennleistung, 180 V DC max. Spannungseingang und 5200 rpm. Unter der Firma Greenmaster finde ich keinen Motorhersteller und was hier Open Construction zu bedeuten hat weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich bräuchte nun einen Regler, der diesen Motor über EtherCAT steuern soll. Ob sowas existiert, weiß ich nicht, aber ich habe bisher nichtmal einen normalen Drehzahlregler und auch keinen Steller für DC-Motoren gefunden, die bis 180 V und 1,5 kW gehen. Sehe ich das Richtig, dass man diesen Motor über die anliegend Spannung regelt? Also 0 V = 0 rpm und 180 V = 5200 rpm? 

Könntet ihr mir einen Tipp geben, wo ich als erstes überhaupt passende Drehzahlsteller für den Motor bekomme? Tipps für Lektüre über die Ansteuerung ist auch gern gesehen.

Gruß, Maxim


----------



## rheumakay (7 Mai 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wer alles über Ethercat steuern kann (sehr wahrscheinlich Beckhoff!?),

aber Hersteller von Gleichstromsteller gibt es reichlich : Siemens , Controltechniques etc.

Lass dich doch direkt von einem der Berater telefonisch beraten.


----------



## Ghosty (7 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Beckhoff hat meines wissens nach keine Regler für 180V DC Motoren.
Wir haben schon die Rothy-Regler eingesetzt. http://www.rossmanith.de/DC-Stromrichter-230V.html
Hatten aber keinen EtherCat-Anschluss. Ansonsten kannst ja auch mal bei Rossmanith nachfragen. Ob die was mit EtherCat haben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## maximb (17 Mai 2013)

Ich habe mich nun in das Thema ein wenig eingelesen und habe nun eine Frage bzgl. Servoverstärkern/Servoreglern.
Auf meiner Suche habe ich größtenteils Servoregler für Synchron- und Asynchronmotoren gefunden, aber können diese nicht theoretisch auch Gleichstrommotoren betreiben? Schließlich bräuchte ich hierfür ja nur ein rechteckiges PWM Signal von 0 bis x Volt, während die Synchronmotoren ja ein sinusförmiges Signal benötigen von -x/2 bis +x/2 Volt. Haben diese Regler dann meist auch eine Einstellung, um auf Gleichstrombetrieb mit PWM umzuschalten, welches ja theoretisch einfacher ist?


----------



## Deltal (17 Mai 2013)

Nein, einen FU für DASM / DSM kann man normalerweise nicht "umkonfigurieren". Ein Stromrichter für einen DC -Motor ist auch um einiges einfacher aufgebaut, als ein FU.

Es wird sogar schwer sein, einen "einfachen" Stromrichter zu finden. Denn die Systeme am Markt haben einen großen Funktionsumfang, und soetwas ist für eine "Abschlussarbeit" generell nicht so gut. Aber die Webseite von Rossmanith sieht schonmal gut aus.

Frage ist auch was du machen willst.. n-Regelung, M-Regelung? 1Q oder 4Q Betrieb? Welche Dynamik soll die Maschine haben? (Überlastung)

Für die Anbindung würde ich 0-10V nehmen.. Ein Feldbussystem auf einem einfachen Stromregler ist irgenwie auch übertrieben.


----------



## MSB (17 Mai 2013)

Jetzt mal rein theoretisch gesprochen:
Von welcher Art Abschlussarbeit ist hier eigentlich die Rede?

Der hier angesprochene Motor ist im Grunde genommen ein Sondermotor für einen ganz spezifischen Zweck: ein Laufband.
Der Motor ist aber weit davon entfernt irgendwelche gängigen Industriestandards einzuhalten (muss er aber auch nicht).
Weiterhin findet man zu dem Motor im Grunde genommen auch keine wirklichen technischen Infos, also weder Anschlusspläne, noch ein wirklich fundiertes Datenblatt etc.

Wenn es sich jetzt um eine Abschlussarbeit im Sinne "Gesellenprüfung" oder so handelt,
dann stellt sich desweiteren die Frage, wie du dieses Gebastel (und darauf läuft es wohl oder übel hinaus) vernünftig Dokumentieren willst.

Kurzum: Vermutlich wäre es einfacher und schlussendlich günstiger irgend einen 08/15 Servo oder Asynchronmotor zu suchen, und diesen mit einem ebensolchen 08/15 Umrichter zu betreiben.
Das ganze in vernünftiger Industriequalität mit vernünftiger Doku.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

